# Generation gap



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you have any experience related to it?

I'm GenY and my father is BabyBoomer.
When I was a teen, it somewhat annoyed me a little when my father would play all those 50's 60's music on Sunday. It's like time has stopped for him and he doesn't appreciate the new music. New music for him are those music from 70's 80's 90's and so forth.

And do older generations tend to have different values that clashes with younger generations? 

Share.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Honestly, I never experienced a generation gap with my parents. I always loved listening to my parents' music.I enjoyed seeing my dad's stamp collection and listening to him tell stories.
I don't really feel any sort of generation gap with anyone.
I can see that it would be rather annoying to listen to the same music from the 1950s and 1960s over and over again every Sunday. I don't think that I would enjoy a steady diet of that sort of music either.
As for values, I don't know if older generations' values clash with younger generations. I think that this would be more individual than generalized to an entire generation. 
Do people's values change over time as the world situation changes?
I know that I hold a certain set of values but don't know if my values clash with someone from a different generation?
I am open to exploring that possibility.
But I don't know where to begin...



Regina said:


> Do you have any experience related to it?
> 
> I'm GenY and my father is BabyBoomer.
> When I was a teen, it somewhat annoyed me a little when my father would play all those 50's 60's music on Sunday. It's like time has stopped for him and he doesn't appreciate the new music. New music for him are those music from 70's 80's 90's and so forth.
> ...


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't feel a generation gap with my parents. I was born in '96, and my parents were born in '52 and '58. They've always been interested in modern pop culture, and I've always been interested in their generation's music, clothes, etc. When I was a kid my dad used to show me his high school yearbooks and I was totally fascinated. Honestly, I'm fascinated by any generation that's not mine and I love hearing stories from older people, so I don't really feel a generation gap with anyone either. Unless you count the kids that have been raised off of social media & advanced technology, but they're still kids.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> Do people's values change over time as the world situation changes?
> I know that I hold a certain set of values but don't know if my values clash with someone from a different generation?
> I am open to exploring that possibility.
> But I don't know where to begin...


Yes. Values change. Change is inevitable. What was once the standard code of morality may not be applicable in the future.

For example, virginity in girls. It is highly valued back then and premarital sex is taboo. And once someone know that a girl/woman is not virgin anymore, she is devalued. But it's the reverse in this time. Morals about virginity no longer have prejudices anymore, and more often than not, once the people knew you are a virgin, they would assume you are not attractive or socially inept.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

That is interesting. In my opinion, it is partly an improvement and partly not.
It is good that women are no longer devalued for not being a virgin. Certainly, men were never devalued for not being a virgin so it is only fair that women should not be devalued, either. But the whole idea that women are assumed to be unattractive or socially inept because they are not virgins creates too much pressure for a woman to have sexual relations with someone so that she is not described with such unflattering terms as "unattractive" or "socially inept." 
In other words, values have changed but nothing's improved, at least in my opinion.



Regina said:


> Yes. Values change. Change is inevitable. What was once the standard code of morality may not be applicable in the future.
> 
> For example, virginity in girls. It is highly valued back then and premarital sex is taboo. And once someone know that a girl/woman is not virgin anymore, she is devalued. But it's the reverse in this time. Morals about virginity no longer have prejudices anymore, and more often than not, once the people knew you are a virgin, they would assume you are not attractive or socially inept.


----------



## Romantic (Feb 13, 2015)

Certainly, men were never devalued for not being a virgin so it is only fair that women should not be devalued, either???/


ali


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

KabTak47 said:


> Certainly, men were never devalued for not being a virgin so it is only fair that women should not be devalued, either???/
> 
> 
> ali


That's equality.

But there still some cultures who have double standard.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

In the past, women who were raped were treated as damaged goods because they were no longer virgins. It didn't matter that the loss of virginity was not voluntary. Thus, they were victimized twice... first by being a crime victim (rape) and then by being treated badly for having been a crime victim. 
No one should be devalued for any reason, in my opinion.



KabTak47 said:


> Certainly, men were never devalued for not being a virgin so it is only fair that women should not be devalued, either???/
> 
> 
> ali


----------



## RahulArea (Feb 27, 2015)

Generation Gap become a big problem in our society.. Parents who are of rigid type or aggressive don't want to adopt new society culture.. Which creates generation Gap between they and their children..


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Some values have changed between generations, for a host of reasons. I have also changed as I age, due to the effect of events in my life. When my husband died, I quickly learned that time with people trumps any job or money. Someone else might have taken away a different lesson.


Now that information and individuals are a click away, values around globalization, the treatment of minorities, etc are shifting. Previously, I did not know much of other geographies or demographics because I only knew my own neighborhood, which was much like my family.


As far as listening to Dad's music... I LOVED (still do, actually) sharing music with my dad! He raised me to appreciate 50s and 60s tunes that he liked and I turned him on to 70s and 80s music. My kids and I have a similar relationship. They know a lot of older stuff through me, and I am ever learning new through them, and other channels. It bonds us.


My take home on the generation gap: it's as big or small as the individuals choose to make it. My folks are very current wrt to technology and world events. My in-laws absolutely reject anything modern, clinging to old attitudes and ways.


My parents are in their 70s now. Reason suggests that their days could be growing very limited. I very much do not want to miss any of those precious days due to differences in opinion. Those differences keep things interesting and are how we grow (or, at least can be).


----------



## Archie Gould (Apr 2, 2015)

Generations gap mean growing.Some values have changed between generations I have also changed as I age, due to the effect of events in my life. Thus every thing is grow. 
Thanks for nice sharing.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Sort of. My mom is Generation Jones (a young Boomer who was still too young to participate in things like the Summer of Love or Woodstock or Vietnam)...and she is an ESFP and just a general type of personality that lends itself to being modern or keeping up with the times, at least she did well into her forties and fifties. ...when I was in high school, my mom listened to adult contemporary stuff like Enrique Iglasias, but she also listened to Lords of Acid. She went back to college in her forties, and was all around a young minded person in middle age.

HOWEVER, I think my mom had some lingering sexist and racist ideas about things. My mom is not at all a covert racist, but I could hear it in some of the judgments she made, my Gen Z nephew in middle school was wildly amused by screaming "maw maw is a racist! "...which is probably why the behavior still strikes me as childish in adults who throw it at other adults who are not sincerely meaning to be racist. ....she also had ideas about things like make up, panty hose, and needing a rich man. ..my mother slowly became more of a feminist with time through middle age.

So it wasn't hugely pronounced with my mom, like it probably is with some parents. My mom's behavior probably could pass for the oldest group of Gen X, but not Gen Y. She had trouble with computers, email, and all that stuff...but now she has Facebook and everything like anyone else. 

She's also actually scared by horror movies. I don't know if that's her age or just who she is. I think it's bizarre that I grew up loving horror movies, but maybe I'm more like my dad. I don't even know what that's about, it strikes me as odd.


----------



## oreocheesecake (Nov 15, 2014)

I was born in 1995, my mother in 1965. I don't feel that there's much of a generation gap between us. Certainly not much of a gap wrt social opinions. We vote for the same political party and have the same values regarding most things.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I wonder if, sometimes, the generation gap that people feel exists between themselves and their parents might actually be a personality clash. What do you think?


----------



## Pavel (Aug 8, 2015)

No, I think that's more of a stereotypes thing. Those who lived earlier got through life by completely different ideas.

But, personalities play here a role too. In the way people are trying to understand each other.


----------

